# David Haugaard Coffee Tasting - from 4pm Friday 28th January 2011



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

David Haugaard is one of Sweden's most celebrated coffee roasters. We will be brewing up some of his Ethiopian Shakiso (roasted 10 January) and his espresso blend, Dogville (roasted 26th January) for one and all to enjoy. Some other coffees from our range will also be on show. All are welcome!

P.S. This is me writing as The Coffee Machine







For those of you who like a challenge, here is David's blog!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great opportunity Jon

Glad we got to meet at the UKBC London Heat.

Hope your event goes well


----------

